# Bosch Universal Plus Mixer



## letscook (Jul 27, 2018)

First off this is not a sales pitch for the company or Have I received anything from the company - Just my review of an appliance.

I received a gift of a Bosch Universal mixer plus from a family member.
It is quite the mixer.  I whipped up some heavy cream and in no time had whip cream that was firm. Did a 4 loaf size of English muffin bread and didn't even hear a strain on it like my kitchen aid.  Double batch of choc chip cookies were a breeze. 
I am keeping my kitchen aid around for smaller cooking like a cake etc.
I am on the fence about buying the attachments, like the blender and food processor. I already have these, but thinking it would eliminate counter space be able to just have this set on the counter and then use the attachments.  Might just stick with what I got. My dad always said You don't fix something that works. But I got to tell you I love it.


----------

